# Michael Reagan Considering Run Against Sen. Dianne Feinstein in 2012



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Michael Reagan, son of the former president, told the San Francisco Chronicle that he's looking at challenging California Senator Dianne Feinstein in 2012.
A poll out this week showed Feinstein with the highest negatives in her nearly 20 years in the Senate. Results that would presumably give Reagan or any other Republican interested in making a challenge an increased reason to do so.
So far no Republicans have announced for the race. Reagan declined to answer further questions about his intentions.

Read more: Michael Reagan Considering Run Against Sen. Dianne Feinstein In 2012 | Fox News​


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

I will move to the land of fruits and nuts just to vote for him ! ! ! !


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

For years Massachusetts and California had arguably the WORST Senate representation. Teddy Kennedy and John Kerry vs. Diane Feinstein and Barbara Boxer. You can't even break the tie with Congressional Representatives, because "San Fran Nan" is equal to the 10 boobs for reps Mass has sent to Washington. Either way, the masses in both states are truly asses. Thank God Scott Brown has brought a measure of balance to the pack of lefty loonies from the Commonwealth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

